# Oil Values - in spreadsheet form



## RogueRose

I went through soapcalc.net and copied all the values from the oils they have listed (yeah it took some time...)

So, here is the output for all the values. It makes it really easy if you want to compare some oils and pick ones that will work well for you. You can sort the files by column so if you want to list them in order of conditioning or whatever, that is easily done. 

If anyone has any oils they have values for that are not listed, I'd appreciate you posting them or PM'ing me and I'll add them to the list for everyone to use. 

Oil Values in PDF

Oil Values in Old Excel format

Oil Values in New Excel Format

Oil Values in Open Document Format

I'll try to get an HTML version or something that I can post on the thread, I'm just not sure what format to use for that.
_
"I just realized that there is a spreadsheet on that site, but not as detailed as mine. "_:shh:

This should work (jpeg format)


----------



## DeeAnna

Presenting a table in a forum post is a royal pain. Plain text cut 'n paste is pretty much the only option. 

I have a bit of a clue about how many hours you've spent on this -- you are being very generous to share the fruits of your labor. Thank you!


----------



## clairissa

Thank you so much!  That is awesome.


----------



## wetshavingproducts

edit: You've added the fatty acid makeup. Interesting.


----------



## Ellacho

OMG! Awesome! Thank you so much!!


----------



## RogueRose

DeeAnna said:


> Presenting a table in a forum post is a royal pain. Plain text cut 'n paste is pretty much the only option.
> 
> I have a bit of a clue about how many hours you've spent on this -- you are being very generous to share the fruits of your labor. Thank you!


 
I've figured out how to do this in the past and it wasn't too tough after getting it straight, I think i Had to convert it to a CSV format and then insert into a table. I'll fiddle around and see how to make it presentable.

Updated with image of spreadsheet. Also, if anyone has oils that aren't on this list and you know the values for them, I'd appreciate you posting them or PM'ing me and I'll add them in here for everyone to use!


----------



## godschild

Thanks very much for sharing.


----------



## kmarvel

RogueRose said:


> Updated with image of spreadsheet. Also, if anyone has oils that aren't on this list and you know the values for them, I'd appreciate you posting them or PM'ing me and I'll add them in here for everyone to use!


 
Thanks, Rose. I can't imagine how time consuming this project was.



RogueRose said:


> I went through soapcalc.net and copied all the values from the oils they have listed (yeah it took some time...)
> 
> So, here is the output for all the values. It makes it really easy if you want to compare some oils and pick ones that will work well for you. You can sort the files by column so if you want to list them in order of conditioning or whatever, that is easily done.
> 
> If anyone has any oils they have values for that are not listed, I'd appreciate you posting them or PM'ing me and I'll add them to the list for everyone to use.
> 
> Oil Values in PDF
> 
> Oil Values in Old Excel format
> 
> Oil Values in New Excel Format
> 
> Oil Values in Open Document Format
> 
> I'll try to get an HTML version or something that I can post on the thread, I'm just not sure what format to use for that.
> 
> _"I just realized that there is a spreadsheet on that site, but not as detailed as mine. "_:shh:
> 
> This should work (jpeg format)


 
How do I copy and paste this in an excel spreadsheet?? It does not format correctly in the cells.


----------



## Susie

Thanks!


----------



## DeeAnna

Kmarvel -- don't try the copy-n-paste thing. Download the spreadsheets instead and you'll be much happier. See Post 1 for links to the spreadsheet files.


----------



## Susie

I used the PDF file download.  Simple, easy, and I don't have to go buy Excel to use it.


----------



## reinbeau

Oh my, nice job!!  Thank you for all of your work


----------



## LunaSkye

It's great to have an organized list of oils and properties. I have found some other sites helpful as well:

http://www.the-soap-dish.com/oil-properties-chart.htm

http://summerbeemeadow.com/content/properties-soapmaking-oils

Thanks for the post.


----------



## kmarvel

DeeAnna said:


> Kmarvel -- don't try the copy-n-paste thing. Download the spreadsheets instead and you'll be much happier. See Post 1 for links to the spreadsheet files.


 
ok, thanks DeeAnna. :wave:

Rogue,

Thank you so much for all the time and effort you put in this. I, for one, will make it my "Oil Bible". 

Kathie


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Susie said:


> I used the PDF file download. Simple, easy, and I don't have to go buy Excel to use it.


 
Download openoffice and you won't have to buy excel but can still use spreadsheets.

To the OP, great work!


----------



## Dahila

Thank you very much


----------



## tabithastreasures

Thank you so much


----------



## sudsy_kiwi

I'm getting "File not Found" errors on all of those links :sad:


----------



## RogueRose

sudsy_kiwi said:


> I'm getting "File not Found" errors on all of those links :sad:



Fixed.  Sorry for the issue. (Thanks for posting the problem!)


----------



## sudsy_kiwi

RogueRose said:


> Fixed.  Sorry for the issue. (Thanks for posting the problem!)



That's great, thanks for the update


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I can only say WOW!

O Yeah, and Thanks!


----------



## Xazo

Thank you so much for this..Your time, effort and generosity are greatly appreciated...


----------



## ourwolfden

Very cool than you for sharing this!


----------



## LBussy

Awesome, thanks so much for all that hard work!


----------



## RogueRose

I'll get the links updated as the old site is no longer active.


----------



## not_ally

That would be great, Rose!  It sounds as if that would be really helpful for subbing oils.


----------



## ngian

RogueRose said:


> I'll get the links updated as the old site is no longer active.



It seems that the old links are still on the first post...


----------



## commoncenz

ngian said:


> It seems that the old links are still on the first post...



yes, but they are not active.


----------



## ngian

commoncenz said:


> yes, but they are not active.



That's why I posted, bc I would like to download the excel file, and I am waiting for the new working links. 

Or maybe someone who already have them could help the OP to upload them in another server until RogueRose fix the broken links.


----------



## CraftyRedhead

I downloaded this spreadsheet years ago and my computer died.. along with it! 
These links are dead, but does anyone have the ability to email the sheets to me? I miss this spreadsheet!!


----------



## reinbeau

CraftyRedhead said:


> I downloaded this spreadsheet years ago and my computer died.. along with it!
> These links are dead, but does anyone have the ability to email the sheets to me? I miss this spreadsheet!!


I think I have it.  I'll send you a PM to get your e-mail address.


----------



## Spin

Those links are dead. Anyone have a copy their willing to share?


----------



## godschild

I'd love to have one in spreadsheet form too please.


----------



## Steve85569

In pdf if it loads. 

View attachment Sap values 1.pdf


And another one just to add some confusion...
Also a file I found helpful in getting started.

I have *somewhere* a list of oil fatty acids too. I just don't know where right now.

I also took the time to make up a spreadsheet for calculating soap batches and properties. If you want it pm me and I'll get it to you.
Be aware that I'm not on every day so if it takes me a bit to get it to you it's me. I can be slow.

Steve 

View attachment Oils and Fatty acids SAP values.pdf


View attachment Oils and Fatty acids 101.pdf


----------



## Spin

Thanks Steve


----------



## Rannie

RogueRose said:


> I went through soapcalc.net and copied all the values from the oils they have listed (yeah it took some time...)
> 
> So, here is the output for all the values. It makes it really easy if you want to compare some oils and pick ones that will work well for you. You can sort the files by column so if you want to list them in order of conditioning or whatever, that is easily done.
> 
> If anyone has any oils they have values for that are not listed, I'd appreciate you posting them or PM'ing me and I'll add them to the list for everyone to use.
> 
> Oil Values in PDF
> 
> Oil Values in Old Excel format
> 
> Oil Values in New Excel Format
> 
> Oil Values in Open Document Format
> 
> I'll try to get an HTML version or something that I can post on the thread, I'm just not sure what format to use for that.
> _
> "I just realized that there is a spreadsheet on that site, but not as detailed as mine. "_:shh:
> 
> This should work (jpeg format)


wow THANKS!



RogueRose said:


> I went through soapcalc.net and copied all the values from the oils they have listed (yeah it took some time...)
> 
> So, here is the output for all the values. It makes it really easy if you want to compare some oils and pick ones that will work well for you. You can sort the files by column so if you want to list them in order of conditioning or whatever, that is easily done.
> 
> If anyone has any oils they have values for that are not listed, I'd appreciate you posting them or PM'ing me and I'll add them to the list for everyone to use.
> 
> Oil Values in PDF
> 
> Oil Values in Old Excel format
> 
> Oil Values in New Excel Format
> 
> Oil Values in Open Document Format
> 
> I'll try to get an HTML version or something that I can post on the thread, I'm just not sure what format to use for that.
> _
> "I just realized that there is a spreadsheet on that site, but not as detailed as mine. "_:shh:
> 
> This should work (jpeg format)


I tried to open they say 404 error


----------



## Ladka

I'm still getting "404 file not found" for all links


----------



## Steve85569

Try these...


----------



## reinbeau

Steve, PDFs aren't working files. I have an idea though. When I geek home in going to try to convert them.


----------



## Steve85569

The server will not allow me to post excel or open office files since those files might contain malware or a virus.
If you want a working file in excel or open office just pm me your email address and I will forward it to you.


----------



## shunt2011

I'm able to open them no problem.


----------



## DeeAnna

I think Reinbeau's point is that PDF is not a file format that one can use directly in other applications such as a spreadsheet. 

You can copy content in these PDF's and paste the info into a spreadsheet, but all of the data appears in one column -- not very helpful. You could split the data into multiple columns to be more useful, but that's an advanced skill that not everyone will know.

The way to provide the info in a spreadsheet format is by sending the file directly to a person's email address or by uploading it to Google Drive, Dropbox, or a public website and sharing the URL.


----------



## Magic7M

I am also getting the 404 file not found on all the lings

Oops found the second link and it worked from there. Thank you Steve.


----------



## Twinkle Cupcake

sudsy_kiwi said:


> I'm getting "File not Found" errors on all of those links :sad:


Me too.


----------



## Corry Lloyd

Hi 
My technology must be old or something I cant seem to view any of the files you posted. Is there something im doing wrong when opening them. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



RogueRose said:


> I went through soapcalc.net and copied all the values from the oils they have listed (yeah it took some time...)
> 
> So, here is the output for all the values. It makes it really easy if you want to compare some oils and pick ones that will work well for you. You can sort the files by column so if you want to list them in order of conditioning or whatever, that is easily done.
> 
> If anyone has any oils they have values for that are not listed, I'd appreciate you posting them or PM'ing me and I'll add them to the list for everyone to use.
> 
> Oil Values in PDF
> 
> Oil Values in Old Excel format
> 
> Oil Values in New Excel Format
> 
> Oil Values in Open Document Format
> 
> I'll try to get an HTML version or something that I can post on the thread, I'm just not sure what format to use for that.
> _
> "I just realized that there is a spreadsheet on that site, but not as detailed as mine. "_:shh:
> 
> This should work (jpeg format)


----------



## earlene

For those having File Not Found Errors, you need to move past the posts from 2014 on page 1 to Steve's postings on page 2.  See *this post* for the 4 PDF files he linked.  The links do work.

The OP is no longer here and it appears her files are not in the same location anymore.  But Steve has posted files that are obtainable as PDF for download.  Also see his post *here* if you actually want a spreadsheet you can alter yourself.


----------



## Steve85569

earlene said:


> For those having File Not Found Errors, you need to move past the posts from 2014 on page 1 to Steve's postings on page 2.  See *this post* for the 4 PDF files he linked.  The links do work.
> 
> The OP is no longer here and it appears her files are not in the same location anymore.  But Steve has posted files that are obtainable as PDF for download.  Also see his post *here* if you actually want a spreadsheet you can alter yourself.



Perhaps a new thread should be started to avoid the confusion....


----------



## McLasz

This is great!

GOT IT!!!


----------



## Steve85569

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/oil-values-ii.71261/


----------



## New2suds

I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but I can't open any of the posted links/documents.    404 Not Found....

However I was able to open the pdf's from Steve85569.


----------



## Steve85569

The OP's thread is 4 years old. please see the new thread posted in #49.
The original files are no longer available on this server.


----------



## Raelene

RogueRose said:


> I went through soapcalc.net and copied all the values from the oils they have listed (yeah it took some time...)
> 
> So, here is the output for all the values. It makes it really easy if you want to compare some oils and pick ones that will work well for you. You can sort the files by column so if you want to list them in order of conditioning or whatever, that is easily done.
> 
> If anyone has any oils they have values for that are not listed, I'd appreciate you posting them or PM'ing me and I'll add them to the list for everyone to use.
> 
> Oil Values in PDF
> 
> Oil Values in Old Excel format
> 
> Oil Values in New Excel Format
> 
> Oil Values in Open Document Format
> 
> I'll try to get an HTML version or something that I can post on the thread, I'm just not sure what format to use for that.
> _
> "I just realized that there is a spreadsheet on that site, but not as detailed as mine. "_:shh:
> 
> This should work (jpeg format)


I can’t get any of these files to work!


----------



## reinbeau

Raelene said:


> I can’t get any of these files to work!


You need to read the thread.  I think it's post #49.


----------



## Relle

Raelene said:


> I can’t get any of these files to work!



Here is the link to the files
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/oil-values-ii.71261/


----------

